# what size speakers??



## kn0xville (Nov 24, 2003)

i just bought a 93 pathfinder recently and im curious what size the rear and front speakers are so i can replace them...thanx


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/...info.asp?s=0&id=&vehicleid=8596&cc=01&vb=&lp=


they can pretty much tell ya any speaker size, for almost any car...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

6.5"s in the front and 6x9"s in the rear, IIRC. It may need to be rewired to avoid the factory amplifier if it's the Bose system.


----------

